# Elevated bbt at 17dpo, but BFN - help!



## Giraffe1977 (Nov 21, 2013)

I think I need a bit of help with interpreting my temperature chart! I had a shift and my app told me I ovulated at CD17. I was on Clomid but have come off it for a month as I wasn't getting scanned; prior to that my day 3 tests had come back borderline (FSH of 9, LH of 3), but progesterone levels were low. On my first month on Clomid they went up to 29, but I was still diagnosed as not ovulating. So this cycle we are ttc naturally, before moving onto IVF next year.

My temp has been up and down since ovulation, but always above the coverline. I am now 17 dpo and still no af - but the test this morning was negative. My cycles are normally 27-9 days, the most it has ever been is 30 and I am now cd 36. Here is my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/270662 - can anyone guess what is going on?


----------

